# Nfaa



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

NFAA does not have classes. They did back in the 70s when I first started shooting. I remember then they had an A, B and I think C class. But I'm pretty sure that has been abandoned in favor of using the flight system.

They have shooting syles and divisions. 

Divisions are based on age: Adult, Junior, Cub, Youth, Young Adult, Senior and Master Senior. Most of the divisions have separate divisions for Male and Female, but some of the younger divisions shoot as one, not broken into male and female.

Now shooting style is based on equipment. There are two Freestyle shooting styles. Freestyle Limited is everything goes as far as equipment, but you have to use fingers. Freestyle is everything goes and you can use a release.

As far as the 300 fps rule. That one can't be explained other than it a rule the directors passed I think two years ago. It's a rule. I guess they figured they had to set some limits. I think most of the other major archery organizations have speed rules. Why shouldn't the NFAA? They also have a maximum peak weight of 80 pounds. 

I think it's time that the organizations came closer together in rules and equipment anyway. If you want to shoot different venues, there are just too many differences that make it difficult to do so.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

We still shoot our local and state level NFAA competitions with classes (A,B,C) and styles... but the sectional and national events use flighting.. 

Adult Male Freestyle is anything goes, except surpassing the stated max speed limit, which applies to all classes and styles.. :wink:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*A b & c class*

I really wasent asking about a b & c class in the freestyle division , I know they use the flight system now, the speed thing was more what I was wondering about ??????
and I am pretty sure that all are seperated from the CUB class up in male & female ! and NO ITS NOT everything goes if they have a limit on arrow speed!!!


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> We still shoot our local and state level NFAA competitions with classes (A,B,C) and styles... but the sectional and national events use flighting..
> 
> Adult Male Freestyle is anything goes, except surpassing the stated max speed limit, which applies to all classes and styles.. :wink:


I thought some states still used the class system, but I didn't know about MD. Here in PA our PFATA uses flights.

Not meaning to hijack the thread, but I have a question for you. I'm hoping to get into a lot more field competitions next year. I'm willing to drive to MD for some. For you local club shoots in MD, do they use NFAA rules, and do they shoot by the Class System? If I came down to shoot one, would I be grouped into the A Class automatically since I didn't have an average for you to go by?

Thanks.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

xring1 said:


> I really wasent asking about a b & c class in the freestyle division , I know they use the flight system now, the speed thing was more what I was wondering about ??????
> and I am pretty sure that all are seperated from the CUB class up in male & female ! and NO ITS NOT everything goes if they have a limit on arrow speed!!!


OK, lets just say 'everything goes' regarding what equipment or accessories you can use...but not how fast your bow shoots.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

xring1 said:


> I really wasent asking about a b & c class in the freestyle division , I know they use the flight system now, the speed thing was more what I was wondering about ??????
> and I am pretty sure that all are seperated from the CUB class up in male & female ! and NO ITS NOT everything goes if they have a limit on arrow speed!!!


WELL EXCUSE ME. I was just trying to answer your questions dude. You didn't have to get an attitude about it. If it was the speed thing you wanted to know about, why did you ask about the other?


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Lets try again*



kidnutso said:


> WELL EXCUSE ME. I was just trying to answer your questions dude. You didn't have to get an attitude about it. If it was the speed thing you wanted to know about, why did you ask about the other?


I wonder wht the NFAA has a speed limit (FPS) in a shooting style that is called unlimited?????
and by the way my name isint dude
DALE


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

kidnutso said:


> As far as the 300 fps rule. That one can't be explained other than it a rule the directors passed I think two years ago. It's a rule. I guess they figured they had to set some limits. I think most of the other major archery organizations have speed rules. Why shouldn't the NFAA? They also have a maximum peak weight of 80 pounds.
> .


The 300fps rule was voted on one or two years ago but the old rule was 280fps . I know one of the 3-d orgs still only allow 280fps.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The limit applies across all classes. I suspect partly to keep the bows from shooting through the bales and tearing them up so much.. :noidea:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Not sure Dale maybe just a way for the powers that be to protect those idiots that want to push their equipment to the upper limits and those around them. I know if there wasn't a limit we would have shooters trying to shoot 2 gns/inch thus gaining as much speed as possible and not worrying if their equipment could withstand the harsh treatment.  Or maybe not. Could be just a rule. Who really knows.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

capemaybowman said:


> The 300fps rule was voted on one or two years ago but the old rule was 280fps . I know one of the 3-d orgs still only allow 280fps.


I believe that ASA still has a 280 fps limit, but I'm not into 3D very much so I really am not sure.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Not sure Dale maybe just a way for the powers that be to protect those idiots that want to push their equipment to the upper limits and those around them. I know if there wasn't a limit we would have shooters trying to shoot 2 gns/inch thus gaining as much speed as possible and not worrying if their equipment could withstand the harsh treatment.  Or maybe not. Could be just a rule. Who really knows.


I think this makes pretty good sense. I can also see where putting a speed limit on would benefit BHFS and BHFSL shooters. Short drawlengths would be pushed hard to reach speeds with guys with 30 and 31 inch DL. When you're having to gap pins, that would be a disadvantage. Speed would be an advantage. They probably just put it in place across the board to save argument and, like you said, protect shooters who would push things to the limit.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

xring1 said:


> I wonder wht the NFAA has a speed limit (FPS) in a shooting style that is called unlimited?????
> and *by the way my name isint dude*
> DALE


I extend my apologies Dale. Just seemed to me that you came on a little strong, and I did likewise. Sorry. Have one on me. :darkbeer:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*No blood no foul*

Sorry I wasent trying to be a smart azz either!! I am slowly turning into a speed nut,I went from a HOYT PRO ELITE shooting a blistering 235 fps to a BOWMADDNESS XL at 276 fps and really see a big difference, will another 30-40 fps make that much more difference again????????


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

xring1 said:


> Sorry I wasent trying to be a smart azz either!! I am slowly turning into a speed nut,I went from a HOYT PRO ELITE shooting a blistering 235 fps to a BOWMADDNESS XL at 276 fps and really see a big difference, will another 30-40 fps make that much more difference again????????



You know Dale, as I stated before, I think the speed will benefit a BHFS shooter. When you gapping pins, the speed will get you a closer pin gap. Leaves more room for error if you don't gap properly.

FS, I don't see as how it's buying anything. As long as your bow is fast enough to get a 20 and 80 yard mark (I'm talking for field of course), I don't think being faster is that big a deal. 

Just my opinion. Others may not share that. 

Hey do you guys have many field shoots out there in WV? I'm hoping to get a lot more field shoots in next year, and I'm looking for shoots within a reasonable drive from the Pittsburgh area.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Hope too!*



kidnutso said:


> You know Dale, as I stated before, I think the speed will benefit a BHFS shooter. When you gapping pins, the speed will get you a closer pin gap. Leaves more room for error if you don't gap properly.
> 
> FS, I don't see as how it's buying anything. As long as your bow is fast enough to get a 20 and 80 yard mark (I'm talking for field of course), I don't think being faster is that big a deal.
> 
> ...


 Look at the other thread on here GREENNRIER FIELD ARCHERS we are trying to get this range rebuilt and hope to have a full 28 targets done for early next spring, and yea we are planning on having several shoots next year this will be 1 of the only 2 field ranges in WV when complete! We are going to try to give some good awards to get some interest going dont know what yet

Thanks Dale


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

300FPS has to do with AMO recomendations to keep idiots from dry firing a bow. you should shoot about 5grains per lb to save limbs
that's what I had heard before. 
Frank


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

fmoss3 said:


> 300FPS has to do with AMO recomendations to keep idiots from dry firing a bow. you should shoot about 5grains per lb to save limbs
> that's what I had heard before.
> Frank


If that's all it's about, why not let a person shoot as fast as they want, but put a 5 gr/lb restriction on the arrows?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

What do you need speed for , it is known distance. SPeed is WAY overrated for field.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Spotshooter2 said:


> What do you need speed for , it is known distance. SPeed is WAY overrated for field.



See Post No. 16 for my opinion on this. FS...I agree. BHFS, I don't. Increased speed for BHFS allows you to have a smaller pin gap which helps in field when you are holding high, low, in the middle or whatever with your FIXED pins. I know. I've shot field both styles, FS and BHFS.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

You don't need anymore speed than what they are calling for. As far as I am concerned they didnt need to go any higher than the original 280.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Spotshooter2 said:


> You don't need anymore speed than what they are calling for. As far as I am concerned they didnt need to go any higher than the original 280.


Oh, I'm not disagreeing with you there. I shot BHFS part of the year this year at about 284 fps. It was plenty. I don't think I would have missed another 4 fps. I would like to see all the major archery organizations NFAA, IBO, ASA...all of them...go to a 280 fps rule. And standardize some equipment rules too. There's just too many different setups you have to worry about to shoot across venues.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*300-350*

with all the new bows that can reach these speeds easily with the 5gr per pound why not, thats kinda like loading a 300WEATHERBY with 50 grains of powder and a 220gr bullet!!!!!!


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

What good is the extra speed going to do for field Xring1?


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*I dont know!!!*

Thats why I asked It seems like to me since I went from a 235fps to a 276fps that all those arrows that I was missing just out the bottom at 7 are now hanging in the spot! Is that because of the speed or something else??????


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Not really, if your sights are set then it doesnt matter what the speed is , they will go in the same place. I shot the same scores when the bows were only getting 210 FPS as to now when mine is running 270 -290. Of course I was a little better shot back then (Pre TP days) as compared to now.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Bingo!

The very first perfect 560 in NATIONAL FIELD competition was by Terry Ragsdale. His bow, if I recall, was shooting a whopping 225 fps. Springy arrow rest, SHOT IN SITE MARKS (no clinometer, computer generated site tape, no iPod, no rangefinder with slant range indications). Just plain good shooting.
SPEED is NOT necessary for high field scores. Not that it doesn't help, but speed for the sheer sake of speed, is a crutch and an excuse. If my bow was faster, then I would have caught that ""...>BULL HOCKEY. Perhaps you would have missed it worse because the bow is too "hot" to handle.

I found out years ago that pushing my luck by trying to get the "gap" between 20 and 80 tighter by increasing the poundage or lightening the arrow..>COST ME POINTS instead of that crapola gaining me points.

Every bow/arrow combination has "sweet spots" wherein the combination performs the best...within those limits, you are fine. However, a "hot" setup requires an even better archer to control it.

I say shoot as much as you can handle, but....you, as an archer, need to know your limitations and work well within them. 

I strongly feel that PRACTICING and working on consistency in the FORM, shooting a poundage you can handle easily for 56 targets in one day, and having the CORRECT DRAW-LENGTH...are way more helpful than 260 or 280, or 300 fps!

You won't BUY a higher score with 300 fps; in fact you may well find yourself shooting worse.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

kidnutso said:


> If that's all it's about, why not let a person shoot as fast as they want, but put a 5 gr/lb restriction on the arrows?


thats what I think too!!


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

FITA limits the bows--in all classes--to 60 lbs---they do not try to accomadate the bow hunters

Field archery was created for and by bow hunters over 60 yrs ago---so the limit is 80 lbs on bows 

SOOOO it is unlimited---in that IF YOU ARE MAN ENOUGH TO SHOOT A 500 GRN ARROW AT 300 F/S AT 80 LBS ---accurately the field archery game would be yours

All archers should realize that the lack of speed is the only reason that the state and federal laws for guns don't include bows----with a little more speed maybe we can get into those regulations also ----that's really unlimited

Good shoot'n 

Cec


----------



## TeamWinker (Nov 12, 2008)

_If that's all it's about, why not let a person shoot as fast as they want, but put a 5 gr/lb restriction on the arrows?

thats what I think too!!_

both of these comments make no sense, first you ask why limit to 300 FPS, then someone says left the limit and add a different limit of 5gr/ in. why would one limit be better than another, eventually someone will make a super strong arrow that is able to weight less than 5 / in and you will say why does NFAA limit you to 5 / in.

300 is plenty fast for marked distances. We have a BHFS shooter (Tom Warner) in this area shooting 557 pretty regularly on a field coarse with an older Hoyt, his gaps are fairly large and he isnt complaining.

You want to shoot better scores? Only one way to do it.....PRACTICE....PRACTICE....PRACTICE


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Rubbersidown said:


> _If that's all it's about, why not let a person shoot as fast as they want, but put a 5 gr/lb restriction on the arrows?
> 
> thats what I think too!!_
> 
> ...


The NFAA does NOT limit you to 5 gr/lb. The NFAA recently raised the limit to 300 fps Plus or minus 2% for chronnie error. The NFAA also has a poundage limit of a max of 80 pounds.
The NAA/FITA max poundage limit is 60 pounds max weight.
The IBO is the one that had/has the 5 gr/pound limit.

You do not NEED 300+ fps to shoot decently on field rounds...typical myth that SPEED gets you the points. The first perfect 560 in National Competition on an NFAA round was shot with a bow shooting in the mid 220 fps area! My highest field and hunter scores were shot with aluminum arrows, 47 pounds peak weight, and a blazing speed of 221.

Like you said...PRACTICE if you want the scores, learn your equipment and YOUR form...don't depend upon everything else to compensate for your own faults, and the scores will come up. Doesn't do one bit of good to supposedly know the "cut" and then miss way left or right cuz you don't know how YOU handle your body positioning for uphill, downhill, or side hill shots.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Why go to 300 fps or 5grains or why would 5 grains be better? Because it's 2011. Bows are made different now and so are arrows. 

I'm shooting 290fps right now and I'm not trying to get that much speed. That's just what the setup gets. I'm not shooting a speed bow, not shooting 5 grains arrow is actually about 30 grains over 5 grains, and I only have a 27.75" dl. Heck I'm not even shooting the lbs I want to shoot because when I realized I was only shooting 57/8 lbs instead of the 60/1 I thought I was shooting the bow was shooting great and I didn't feel like working on it anymore. So my setup should actually be closer to 295 fps. I'm thinking about getting either an Alpha Elite or a Vantage Elite this winter. Both bows with the arrow I'm shooting now will faster then I'm shooting now. And the AE will probably be over the speed limit. Which sucks.

The 300fps rule is much better then the old 280fps rule. But 5 grains or just a straight limit on lbs like FITA would be better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

wear and tear on the targets. face it.....targets butts and the materials to make them arent getting any cheaper. nobody likes going to a course and run out of arrows because of soft bales and bale-mangled fletching.

wear and tear on the archers. how many old skool archers now have shoulder issues because they HAD to be over-bowed to shoot well.........in their minds?

wear and tear on the equipment. shoot in a group that hangs around the 5ring all day. miss a small crack in the arrow or forget to inspect and it could bring an early end to your day painfully.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> wear and tear on the targets. face it.....targets butts and the materials to make them arent getting any cheaper. nobody likes going to a course and run out of arrows because of soft bales and bale-mangled fletching.
> 
> wear and tear on the archers. how many old skool archers now have shoulder issues because they HAD to be over-bowed to shoot well.........in their minds?
> 
> wear and tear on the equipment. shoot in a group that hangs around the 5ring all day. miss a small crack in the arrow or forget to inspect and it could bring an early end to your day painfully.


Not to mention the bow warranties that still, as far as I know...working with the 5 grains per pound item. If you think those bow companies don't know instantly if you've gone lighter than 5 grains per pound on a warranty claim...think again. Many will honor the warranty anyways, unless it is clearly obvious you were WAY BELOW that 5 grains per pound.

The wear and tear on the targets is becoming a huge issue, as well as safety for both the range operators AND the shooters on the line. I know of some instances where people have skied their bows, launched an arrow over the bale...thru the wall, and into the adjacent area next door to the range! TWO of those ranges were closed within a week of those incidents because of potential liablity problems and complaints about it from their adjacent proprietors fearing for the safety of their employees and customers. FACT, folks, not fiction!

People will push the threshold all the time, compromising their own safety and that of others around them....happens all the time. We've been lucky so far in that, to my knowledge nobody has been killed (yet).

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

dale I shoot freestyle with two differant setups one with nano pro's at about 288 and one with FMJ at about 260 I shoot the same scores with either on field. I have shot some 600 nano pro's and didn't shoot as good at the near 300fps.


----------

